

Ask HN: I'm trying to find a game posted on here. - newuserone

It's an iPhone app, if I remember correctly. There's a "runner" and you move right jumping from roof to roof. If you fall into the gap between roofs you die.<p>What's the name of it?
======
jon914
I think you're talking about Canabalt by AdamAtomic.

This is a link to the original Flash version, but he ported it to iPhone too.
<http://www.adamatomic.com/canabalt/>

------
lotusleaf1987
Canabalt?

